# Sim City mit Offline-Modus: 6,5 Monate Arbeit, teilweise in anderer Programmiersprache



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City mit Offline-Modus: 6,5 Monate Arbeit, teilweise in anderer Programmiersprache*

					Entwickler Maxis hat einen kleinen Einblick in die Entwicklung des Offline-Modus von Sim City gewährt. Beim Start des Spiels ließ man immer wissen, dass dieser nicht vorgesehen sei und einen enormen Arbeitsaufwand bedeute. Nun wird klar warum: Alle Berechnungen sind neu zu schreiben - und das in einer anderen Programmiersprache.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City mit Offline-Modus: 6,5 Monate Arbeit, teilweise in anderer Programmiersprache*


----------



## Atma (15. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was Maxis mit so einer Äußerung bezweckt ... wollen die etwa Mitleid? Das ist nun mal das Resultat, wenn verantwortliche Personen falsche Entscheidungen treffen und das Spiel in eine Richtung entwickelt wird, die von den Kunden nicht gewollt ist. Die "einfachen" Devs dürfen es dann wieder ausbaden.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (15. Januar 2014)

Viele sagen das Maxis gelogen hat, aber das sehe ich nicht. Vor 6,5 Monaten sahen die Entwickler es eben als unmöglich hat, jetzt wissen wie das es geht. Heute sagen auch viele wir werden nie unser Sonnensystem verlassen, wenn wir es in 200-300 Jahren dann doch tun, haben wir heute auch nicht gelogen.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2014)

Na wenn sie schon mal so viel Manpower (schätzungsweise 2 Praktikanten) da reinstecken, dann können sie ja noch ein bisl weiter umprogrammieren was die Größe angeht.. 



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Heute sagen auch viele wir werden nie unser Sonnensystem verlassen


 
Dann haben "viele" keine Ahnung, denn wir haben das Sonnensystem bereits verlassen in Form der Voyager 1. Das wir Menschen selbst unser Sonnensystem verlassen ist auch heute absolut möglich.
Es würde einfach nur einen gigantischen Aufwand erfordern. Der Aufwand um SimVill.. ähh.. SimCity in ein Offline-Spiel zu verwandeln ist dagegen lächerlich. Genau wie EA und Maxis, die sind auch lächerlich.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Januar 2014)

200-300 jahre sind aber ne andere zeitliche dimension wie nen halbes jahr 

die haben einfach solange gebraucht, ne antwort zu finden, mit der sie den otto-normal zocker vllt überzeugen können. kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass die cloud auch nur _irgendwas _berechnet  da laufen checks und statistiken drüber, nen chat usw. weis jetz leider nich, wie das mit den "multyplayer"-regionen da von statten geht. aber sone region kann man doch quasi als einen "server" ansehen oder? also alle regionen auf einem server oder mehreren, aber ned pro region wirklich ein server, aber vom spielempfinden halt so, als ob man in nem alten c&c teil ne mp-partie hostet ^^ so stell ichs mir vor und glaubs gehört/verstanden zu haben. da muss man halt die städte-daten austauschen. und nichma das scheint ja zu funktionieren. als das bissl, was "berechnet" wird, wird auch noch falsch berechnet ^^

jedenfalls erschließt sich mir nich, wieso eine umstellung auf offlinebetrieb so umständlich sein soll. muss der rechner halt den server mimen und fertig. also statt das an die cloud als server zu senden, verwaltets der rechner selber. sowas haben die schon vor 0 jahren gebacken bekommen >< wie gesagt, soviel an daten wirds ned sein *denk* welche waren/dienstleistungen werden benötigt/hergestellt, welche arbeiter sind verfügbar oder werden gebraucht usw usf. wie die andere stadt aussieht is ja völlig egal.

naja, ich finds einfach hohl und denk immernoch, das is schlicht ne ausrede.


----------



## Spinal (15. Januar 2014)

Oh, freut mich ja, dass es einen Offline Modus gibt. Aber das Gerede über den Grund mit der "Vision" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, die Städte beeinflussen sich kaum. Ich habe manches ausprobiert und irgendwie musste ich am Ende doch jede Stadt autonom bauen. Damit war das Regionen Konzept fürn Popo und die Größe der Städte hat verhindert, dass man Spaß hat. Man musste einfach zuviele Gebäude bauen, weil die regionalen Städte nicht so gut ausgeholfen haben, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte.
Und damit war das Spiel für mich gestorben, einfach zu kleine Maps. Vielleicht gebe ich dem Spiel nun nochmal einen Versuch, aber ich seh schon kommen, ich lade eine Stadt, bin von der Begrenzung genervt und geh wieder aus dem Spiel raus.

bye
Spinal


----------



## DriveByFM (15. Januar 2014)

Selber Schuld wenn sie vorher nicht überlegen und im nachhinein soviel Arbeit haben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Januar 2014)

Tja, was soll man dazu noch sagen. EA wollte unbedingt eine permanenten Online-Verbindung, die Mehrzahl der Sim City - Fans wollte sie nicht. Die Verkäufe blieben, wie erwartet, hinter den Erwartungen zurück. Jetzt, Monate später, kommt man mit dem Offline-Modus an und beklagt sich, dass der Aufwand enorm war. 

Dafür fehlt mir absolut jegliches Verständnis und einzig die Leute tun mir leid, die den "Scheiß" jetzt programmieren dürfen. 

Das nennt EA dann: "Auf die Spieler hören" oder: "sich bessern". Das kommt eben davon, wenn man sich die Marktforschung schönredet oder sie gar nicht erst beachtet. 
Spieler wollen Offlinemodus -> wir machen einen Onlinezwang


----------



## Noctua (15. Januar 2014)

dead body schrieb:


> Wenn ein Modder es schafft den Server abzuklemmen und das Spiel offline laufen zu lassen, dann kann der "Code" der da läuft nicht besonders umfangreich sein. Und es gibt wahrlich schwierigeres als Java in C++ umzuschreiben, gerade wenn man nicht mal eine Oberfläche braucht. Da kommt bei mir auch der Verdacht mit den Praktikanten auf


Genau mein Gedanke. Denen glaube ich mittlerweile gar nix mehr.


----------



## lipt00n (15. Januar 2014)

Das Jahr ist erst 2 Wochen alt und hier kommt schon der erste heiße Kandidat für den "Bullshit des Jahres". Klingt vielversprechend


----------



## Primer (15. Januar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Na wenn sie schon mal so viel Manpower (schätzungsweise 2 Praktikanten) da reinstecken, dann können sie ja noch ein bisl weiter umprogrammieren was die Größe angeht..



Wurde das Baugebiet immer noch nicht angepasst? Dachte da wäre was in Planung!?


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Januar 2014)

Gehen wir mal davon aus die Aussage mit dem deutlichen "Mehraufwand" stimmt (auch wenn ich das sehr stark bezweifle), dann zeigt dies doch nur den konzeptionellen Bullshit (bewusst -> DRM; unbewusst -> waren zu doof) den die bei Maxis begangen haben. 
Warum können die nicht einfach zugeben "Ok, wir haben uns verkalkuliert, tut uns leid"?! Das ist das einzig sinnvolle was man in so einer Position machen kann... Jetzt kommt halt noch totales PR Versagen hinzu 

Ach was soll's, ich hab das Spiel nicht, kann mir ja egal


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. Januar 2014)

Bitte, Java zu C++, so schwer ist das nun wirklich nicht. Und selbst wenn es da die ein oder andere Zeile Code gibt, die einem Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, warum mußte es denn auch Java sein?


----------



## Bigyeti (15. Januar 2014)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, würde nie auf die idee kommen sowas in Java zu machen.
Aber jeder mags halt anders. Ist allerdings schon nen bissle Arbeit das umzuschreiben.


----------



## XD-User (15. Januar 2014)

Mesch EA, was sollen wir dir denn noch glauben? Gabs da nicht einen netten Menschen, welcher das Spiel in 20min oder so umgeschrieben hat und schwupps ging es offline...
Ansonsten bietet doch einfach nen perma offline Modus an... ach ich vergaß... Origin... DRM und so.

Ich seh echt keinen Grund mehr EA Spiele zu kaufen...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. Januar 2014)

Offline interesseiert mich im Internet-Zeitalter sowieso nicht. Bin auch ständig Steam on usw. Macht endlich große Städte!!!


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2014)

Also wenn man mir die Aufgabe gegeben hätte das Spiel "abzukoppeln" hätte ich versuch einen MiniServer direkt auf dem PC des Spielers laufen zu lassen der als Gegenstelle für die geforderte Kommunikation dient. Im eigentlichen Spielcode hätte man dann nur die EA-Server-IPs durch 127.0.0.1 ersetzen müssen und eine prima Parallelisierung der Berechnung von externen Städten gegenüber der vom User gespielten Stadt gratis dazu bekommen.
Sicher kann man auf ein und dem selben PC auch schnellere Schnittstellen nutzen, aber was schnell genug war um quer über den Atlantik Daten aus zu tauschen sollte auf dem localhost ja wohl auch keine Bremse darstellen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Januar 2014)

Ging der Crack nicht sogar genau in diese Richtung?


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Januar 2014)

Hier haste en Taschentuch @ EA und maxis


----------



## shahisinda (15. Januar 2014)

Ohje, wenn ich sowas schon lese... da waren wieder echte Hobby-Programmierer untewegs. Warum umschreiben zur Hölle??? Hallo? Mehrkern CPUs? Server Emulation einbauen und fertig? Ohje ohje... Von den Nichtskönnern werde ich sicherlich nicht noch einmal etwas kaufen.


----------



## kadney (15. Januar 2014)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass sie die Zeit lieber in den Nachfolger von Sim City hätten stecken sollen. All jene, die es wegen der kleinen Karten und des fehlenden Offlinemodus nicht gekauft haben, werden es sich wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mehr kaufen. Ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## Sarin (15. Januar 2014)

Als jemand der selber ähnliche Systeme entwickelt kann ich nur sagen: So ein schmarn!


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Januar 2014)

kadney schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass sie die Zeit lieber in den Nachfolger von Sim City hätten stecken sollen. All jene, die es wegen der kleinen Karten und des fehlenden Offlinemodus nicht gekauft haben, werden es sich wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mehr kaufen. Ich zumindest nicht.


 Wenn irgendwann mal soetwas wie eine GotY-Edition raus kommt, werd ich es mir VIELLEICHT mal antun.


----------



## maikeru (15. Januar 2014)

ohh hatt das arme Maxis lange schaffen müssen?
das tut mir jetzt aber leid....

ganz ehrlich ich habe kein Mitleid mit ihnen. 
Sim City ist am Kunden vorbeientwickelt worden, hauptsache Drm...
Wiedermal eine kaputtgemachte Spieleserie...


----------



## Geldmann3 (15. Januar 2014)

Sehr komisch, wie hat denn dann der Keks funktioniert, der einige Tage nach dem Release erschienen ist, das hat soweit ich weiß auch wunderbar ohne Internet geklappt


----------



## Tiz92 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich bin weis Gott kein Programierer, aber wenn Cracker dass in Tagen schaffen wieso schafft es ein bezahltes proffessionelles Studio erst in 6 Monate. 

Ich spiele das Spiel zwar nicht, deswegn betriffts mich nicht aber dass ist doch irgendwie alles doof.


----------



## Lotto (15. Januar 2014)

Mal ehrlich: wer kauft das denn jetzt noch?
Der Ruf ist dahin, das fässt keiner mehr mit der Kneifzange an.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Januar 2014)

Sim City hätte gern ein reines Multiplayer-Game werden können. Ist ja völlig okay. Aber dafür hätte es auch wirklich gut sein müssen. Aber so war es wohl, nach allem was ich bisher gelesen und gesehen habe, nichts ganzes und nichts halbes.


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. Januar 2014)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: wer kauft das denn jetzt noch?
> Der Ruf ist dahin, das fässt keiner mehr mit der Kneifzange an.


 

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass sie es den Käufern irgendwie schuldig sind ihren Murks irgendwie hinzubiegen?

Offline hat ja gegen Online den großen Vorteil, dass ein großer Spaßfaktor ins Spiel zurückkehrt. Dadurch, dass man jetzt die Städte wieder sichern kann, kann man auch wieder mit ihnen experimentieren.
Online war das ganze ja nicht möglich, da die Stadt dann definitiv verloren war.

Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Interaktion zwischen den verschiedenen Städten einer Region reibungsloser läuft als jetzt online (Alles könnte in Echtzeit ablaufen und die ewige Warterei auf Geld, Lieferungen etc wäre vorbei). Sollte dem so sein, dann würde auch die Stadtgröße nicht mehr so limitieren und man könnte was vernünftiges mit Hilfe der Spezialisierungen auf die Beine stellen.

Sollte es vernünftig laufen, dann könnte ich mir schon vorstellen mich da nochmal reinzufuchsen. Und ja ich gehöre zu den oben genannten Käufern.

Zu den Kritikern: Ich mag die Geschäftspolitik von EA auch ganz und gar nicht, aber man wird ja nochmal träumen können


----------



## Lichterflug (15. Januar 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich bin weis Gott kein Programierer, aber wenn Cracker dass in Tagen schaffen wieso schafft es ein bezahltes proffessionelles Studio erst in 6 Monate.


 
Da bist du wohl falsch informiert. Es gibt keinen Cracker dieses Planeten, der das Spiel in Tagen geschweige denn in 10 Monaten geknackt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2014)

Doch:
Neues aus Sim City: Patch 4.0, Offline-Crack und Rummel-DLC
Das Team von Skidrow hat es (wie immer) hinbekommen.


----------



## Infernal-jason (15. Januar 2014)

Sry aber ein Spiel das seit realease nur aus Lügen aufgebaut ist, werde ich niemals anrühren noch geschenkt annehmen. Mein Pc bleibt EA frei.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. Januar 2014)

Ok, ohne den Thread gross gelesen zu haben:

Hat da zum Start nicht mal jemand einen Cra.. rausgebracht, und jetzt kommen sie man müsste alles umprogrammieren


----------



## JoeTheRider (15. Januar 2014)

Lächerlich


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Januar 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Hat da zum Start nicht mal jemand einen Cra.. rausgebracht, und jetzt kommen sie man müsste alles umprogrammieren


 
Habe ich auch gelesen. Naja. Sim City interessiert mich nicht und die Lets Plays von Gronkh haben gezeigt wie Bugverseucht das ganze Spiel ist.
Daneben noch das Buggyfield 4 (mit dem schlechtesten SP ever, das selbst  CoD wie Gold glänzen lässt) von EA und die mauen NFS Racer die seit einiger Zeit im Jahrestakt auf den Markt geworfen werden.

EA - worst Gaming company ever.


----------



## GOA88 (15. Januar 2014)

das meinen die jetzt doch wohl nicht ernst oder...
Modder braucht ein paar tage
Maxis ein paar Monate
ein vernünftiges Sim City 5 wir es also zu meinen Lebzeiten nicht mehr geben


----------



## mannefix (15. Januar 2014)

Also ich finds irgendwie schade. Ich spiele das Spiel gerne. Hauptnachteil die sehr kleinen Städte. 
Offline Modus funktioniert gut (Stand Januar 2014). Offline Modus brauche ich nicht.

Doppelt so groß Städte wären gut. So wirds mir zu klein. Die Vernetzung zwischen Städten und Großbauprojekten ist relativ schlecht. Wäre die Vernetzung besser (langes Laden, undurchsichtige Menüs) gingen sogar kleine Städte.

 Das Hickhack von Maxis geht mir auf den Sack. Toll ist allerdings die Patchfrequenz. Obwohl - eigentlich sollte ein Spiel schon am Anfang mindestens gut sein.

Ich bin also zwiegespalten mit meiner Einschätzung.

Insgesamt 78 % - 85 % Spielspaß finde ich (ca. 80 Stunden gespielt).Wenn Maxis sich anstrengt könnenn Sie in hohe 80er Punkte kommen.

Was mir gefällt. Ich fange oft ein neues Spiel an und endet immer anders.

Insgesamt sollte Maxis das Spiel für die Kunden machen und nicht für sich selber. Lügengeschichten braucht wohl keiner.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Januar 2014)

Schon wieder nur eine PR ausrede, also sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren.
@EA, das nächste mal gleich auf Offline ausrichten, das wollen die Spieler !


----------



## Elektro (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
der reine online Modus hat mich nie gestört. Ja, mag sein das der ein oder andere Ihn benötigt. Das für mich aber von Anfang an unzureichend programmierte und auch jetzt noch nicht völlig ausgereifte Spiel wird dadurch aber nicht besser. Da ärgert es mich mehr das man fast jede Neuerung die man früher als Patch bekommen hätte kaufen muss.

Im großen und ganzen bereue ich den Kauf von Sim City wirklich, hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt. Nach 30 Spielstunden war bei mir Schluss.


----------



## yingtao (16. Januar 2014)

Die Aussage von Maxis ist doch echt ein Witz. Ein Modder erstellt innerhalb von ein paar Tagen nen Mod, der ein offline spielen ermöglicht (und durch nen Patch nicht mehr funktioniert) und Cracker erschaffen einen Crack der nicht nur offline spielen ermöglicht sondern auch noch weitere Funktionen freischaltet wie größere Städte, Terraforming usw. Klar funktionierten bzw. funktionieren in der gecrackten Version nicht alle Funktionen aber das alles über die Server gelaufen sein soll stimmt einfach nicht. Irgendwie sehe ich noch nicht wie EA seinen Plan best company of the year verwirklichen will.


----------



## Tazmal27 (16. Januar 2014)

ich hab kein problem mit der online version, wieso motzt ihr alle ? internet habt ihr doch ...

oder liegt es etwas daran das offlinemodus besser gecracked und illegal downgeloadet werden könnte ?


----------



## Noctua (16. Januar 2014)

mannefix schrieb:


> Also ich finds irgendwie schade. Ich spiele das Spiel gerne. Hauptnachteil die sehr kleinen Städte.
> Offline Modus funktioniert gut (Stand Januar 2014). Offline Modus brauche ich nicht.


Als ich es das letzte mal getestet hatte, gab es noch enorme Defizite im Simulationsteil. In der Schule waren Unmengen Plätze frei, der Schulbus fuhr und trotzdem tauchten regelmässig Meldungen das es Bildungsdefizite gab. Und das zog sich durch das gesamte Spiel.
Ich ärgere mich immer noch das ich es (zwar im Angebot, aber denoch) gekauft habe.


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Januar 2014)

zu dem rumgecye von maxis... na mei .... habense halt extra arbeit... aber in der industrie isses halt so: je später ein fehler behoben werden soll umso größer ist der aufwand. bei Sim City war der Fehler komplett am Kunden vorbeizuentwickeln mit irgendwelchem online mist den kein mensch braucht. (die online features sind echt nicht soooo bombe .... man kann ja nichtmal miteinander verhandeln...)

naja egal
find ich klasse von Maxis, dass die ihren guten Namen reinwaschen wollen indem sie das Spiel nennen wirs mal reparieren. - da könnte man sichs echt kaufen was meint ihr ^^

PS das mit den Moddern ist ein schlagendes Argument.... mir scheint, dass die oftmals kompetenter sind als die Entwickler selbst 

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Januar 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> ich hab kein problem mit der online version, wieso motzt ihr alle ? internet habt ihr doch ...
> 
> oder liegt es etwas daran das offlinemodus besser gecracked und illegal downgeloadet werden könnte ?


 
ne hatte was mit dem problem zu tun das vorallem anfangs ein zocken nicht möglich war wegen serverüberlastung. ganze spielstände die weg sind etc.
- ausserdem nehmen wir mal an man möchte dieses eher mittelmäßige spiel auch ncoh in 10 jahren zocken, haste pech weil dein spericher auf den servern liegt. (lag)

EDIT: hab mir sogar sagen lassen dass man mit der illigalen version mehr freude hat weils die probleme nich gab


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Januar 2014)

Ich finde diese "Rechtfertigung" etwas lächerlich, man muss den Spielern das bieten was sie wollen. Wenn sie einen Offline-Modus wollen dann soll es denn ab Release geben und nicht erst später.

Ein weiterer Minuspunkt für Maxis/EA, das Spiel wird später günstiger verkauft und somit fliesst weniger Geld aus Konto.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2014)

dead body schrieb:


> Und es gibt wahrlich schwierigeres als Java in C++ umzuschreiben,


 
Für EA ist es ja offensichtlich schon eine unüberwindbare Herausforderung, Java (was auch immer das in einer ohnehin Plattformbeschränkten Software zu suchen hat.??) auf einem PC laufen zu lassen


----------



## Lexx (16. Januar 2014)

> Sim City mit Offline-Modus


Ah eh auch.. naja, was sonst..


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Januar 2014)

würds nach ea gehen bräuchten wir ein CITY-LOG mit übel tollen leaderboards damit wir nich automatisch unsere originfreunde da mit drinne haben, nicht richtig chatten und irgendwelchen serven nicht joinen.

Dazu kann man dann Sim City Premium kaufen mit allen DLCs und EXTRA CITYPACKS in Gold.... mit total nützlichen sachen drinne.....

- Warum schreiben wir nicht gleich das ganze GAME als HTML ?


----------



## Rizzard (16. Januar 2014)

Na also, die Sache nimmt doch langsam Gestalt an. 
Viel wichtiger sind aber die größeren Maps. Nach allem was man so ließt trüben die den Spielspass ungemein.




Tazmal27 schrieb:


> ich hab kein problem mit der online version, wieso motzt ihr alle ? internet habt ihr doch ...
> oder liegt es etwas daran das offlinemodus besser gecracked und illegal downgeloadet werden könnte ?



Wenn SimCity nicht (wie hier schon verlinkt wurde) bereits gecracked wurde, wäre es spätestens mit diesem Update soweit und die Meute wäre glücklich. Ja ich weis, komische Welt.
Ich find´s gut das Maxis trotz allem am Ball bleibt und weiter dran werkelt. Wenn jetzt noch irgendwann größere Maps dazu kommen, steht einem Kauf eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege. Aber gut, ich hab jede Menge Zeit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Januar 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum immernoch über EA und die Entwickler  gemeckert wird. 
Ja, die anfängliche Situation war voller Shitstorms und das Spiel wurde (zurecht) in der Luft zerrissen. 
Ja, EA ist auch für mich kein Paradebeispiel von Kundenfreundlichkeit und Qualitätssicherung. 
Ja, es fand ein Vertrauensbruch zwischen Firma und Fans statt.
Aber trotzdem haben sich die Entwickler ran gesetzt und wollen die Fehler wieder gut machen. Das ist löblich. Das werde ich zwar nicht vergelten, indem ich mir den Titel zum Vollpreis + aller DLCs kaufe, aber eventuell irgendwann mal als GotY-Edition, wenn ich mal Lust habe, etwas produktives zu tun, statt destruktiv zu handeln und in Skyrim Banditen zu killen. 

Das Gemecker zeigt (mir), dass der Kunde trotzdem nicht zufrieden ist. Was widerum EA zeigt, dass der Aufwand umsonst war, weil es trotzdem nicht gekauft wird, und zukünftige Ableger ebenfalls auf Always On setzen könnten. Wie EA es macht, es ist verkehrt. Also könnte EA ja gleich komplett alle ihre Spiele auf Always On-Basis produzieren. Was aber nicht heißt, dass ich das Gemecker nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Memphys (17. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum immernoch über EA und die Entwickler  gemeckert wird.
> Ja, die anfängliche Situation war voller Shitstorms und das Spiel wurde (zurecht) in der Luft zerrissen.
> Ja, EA ist auch für mich kein Paradebeispiel von Kundenfreundlichkeit und Qualitätssicherung.
> Ja, es fand ein Vertrauensbruch zwischen Firma und Fans statt.
> ...


 
Weißt du warum die nicht zufrieden sind? Weil ein einziger Modder ne Woche oder zwei nach Release nachgewiesen hatte das 0 (null!) Berechnungen auf dem Server liefen, wenn Maxis jetzt rumheult das sie über ein halbes Jahr dafür gebraucht haben um das Spiel offline zum laufen zu kriegen sollte sich EA vllt. überlegen Maxis zu schließen und besagten Modder anzustellen, meinst du nicht?

Und mal so zum Überlegen, du kaufst dir ein Auto/Kaffeemaschine/whatever, musst gute drei Monate warten bis es halbwegs anständig funktioniert... und dann kommst du das man sich nicht über den Hersteller aufregen sollte? Und um mal bei der Auto-Metapher zu bleiben: Wenn SimCity zu Release ein Auto gewesen wäre, wäre es erstmal nicht einmal angesprungen. Dann hättest du über ne Woche auf Reparatur warten dürfen und bisher hätte es der Hersteller immer noch nicht geschafft das Auto so zu reparieren das du über 30km/h respektive den zweiten Gang hinauskommst bevor das Auto anfängt verrückt zu spielen. Neben der Tatsache das es derart fehlkonzipiert wäre das es im besten Fall 50km/h schaffen würde.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Gemecker zeigt (mir), dass der Kunde trotzdem nicht zufrieden ist. [...] Wie EA es macht, es ist verkehrt.


 sie sollen einfach mal keine lügenmärchen verbreiten -.- die cloud berechnet alles... klaro. die haben da nen megaserver stehen, der sonstwas berechnet. das einzige was der berechnet, is das dumme-käufer/konto-stand verhältnis ><

sollen sie doch einfach mal den arsch in der hose haben, und klipp und klar aussprechen, was eh jeder vermutet (wenn nich gar weis). drm gängelung.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2014)

Außerdem sollen die mal endlich dafür sorgen das die Spielmechanik vernünftig funktioniert. Es kommt nach wie vor, das in einer Stadt ein haufen Arbeitsplätze offen sind und in der anderen genügend Arbeiter vorhanden wären und trotzdem keiner rüberpendelt, trotz mehr als ausreichend öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, außerdem kommt es nach wie vor zu Megastaus sobald 2-3 Städte in der Region vorhanden sind und oft reicht der Platz nicht aus um die Bedürfnisse einer Stadt zu befriedigen weil Dinge wie Krankenwagen und Feuerwehr aus einer anderen Stadt grenzüberschreitend helfen nicht vernünftig funktioniert. Dazu kommen noch massenhaft anderer kleiner Probleme woran Sim City 5 krankt.
Aber Maxis und EA fällt nichts besseres ein als sich aufzuspielen wie kompelx und supertoll ihr Sim City ist und alle Nase lang neue DLCs für auf den Markt zu Pfeffern während man die genervten Spieler vertröstet und hinhält...

Das die Leute da sauer sind, neben dem Mist der zum Release gelaufen ist und dauernd über Maxis und EA bzgl. Sim City meckern ist nur allzugut nachvollziehbar.
Sim City 5 ist definitiv, ehnlich wie Dungeon Keeper Mobile einfach nur schädlich für die Marke Sim City die immer als eine angesehene Referenz im Städtebausektor galt und mit Sim City 4 definitiv ihren Höhepunkt hatte.


----------

